# Why is my water bill high?



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Under sidewalk dresser coupling. The brass still looks good inside the coupling though.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

If it was a PVC dressler it would have been fine

lol


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nathan901 said:


> If it was a PVC dressler it would have been fine
> 
> lol


No dresser coupling is fine in my book. Those are brass nipples under that pile of rust. Could have used a brass union but then I would not have gotten a call from this customer.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i would've just mixed up some jb weld and crammed it in the hole. 20 minutes later your sipping a brewskie and relaxing in the couch position! BOOM LIVE ACTION


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I just repaired one that was basically the same brass nipple with a galvanize dresser coupling


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I use JB Weld all the time on holes in water services, gas lines, water heaters. Great stuff. Never had any problems or call backs. I use it on all of my home repairs, too.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Duct Tape and Silicone RTV for me...:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I use bubble gum if the pressure is below 50 lbs.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Duct Tape and Silicone RTV for me...:laughing::thumbup:


I went to a camp with propane leaks, they wrapped all the leaky joints with t tape then poured abs glue on them. Easy to spot. Consultant, the big boss, said it worked fine for months the staff was just whiny haha.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Had called today for high water bill. County replaced a 1.5" water meter and for some reason (don't wanna blame nobody) the gate valve was leaking since then. 





























New water meter flange and curb stop :yes:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> Had called today for high water bill. County replaced a 1.5" water meter and for some reason (don't wanna blame nobody) the gate valve was leaking since then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Everything was really rusted, is a 50+ years old building but not doubt that the county helped to start the leak.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

Well they certainly should have said something to the home owner. I have to disagree that it was their fault. Mother nature and father time are the real culprits. Anybody who touched that valve would have run into or caused trouble, regardless of who they are.


----------

